# Neuer Geschäftsführer bei Bergwerk Cycles



## Boandl (20. Januar 2006)

So ganz scheinen die Turbulenzen bei Bergwerk noch nicht beendet zu sein wenn, so kurz nach dem neuen Start, schon wieder das Zugpferd gewechselt wird.
Neuer Geschäftsführer ist Werner Zebisch, der bisherige Vertriebsleiter.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich bei Bergwerk, in Zukunft, wieder mehr bewegt als das Personalkarussell.


----------



## Splash (20. Januar 2006)

Auf der Homepage von Bergwerk steht komischerweise sogar ganz was anderes: 

"Fragen werden innerhalb von längstens 24 Stunden persönlich von uns beantwortet". - *Stefan Niedermaier (Geschäftsführer)*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boandl (20. Januar 2006)

Die Homepage von Bergwerk (-Cycles) hängt der tatsächlichen Entwicklung schon seit Längerem hinterher.
Der Wechsel soll schon zum 01.01.06 stattgefunden haben.


----------



## SLichti (22. Januar 2006)

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...&file=article&sid=10525&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Endurance (22. Januar 2006)

Wenn link dann bitte den 

http://www.bergwerk-cycles.de/2004/common/index.php?page=service


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Januar 2006)




----------



## Endurance (23. Januar 2006)

Warum??? Wo gibbet ein Problem - was ist unklar?    


			
				Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## lexle (24. Januar 2006)

Schon wieder Wechsel?

Ist meistens ein schlechtes Zeichen!


----------



## Eisenfaust (29. Januar 2006)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> Schon wieder Wechsel?
> 
> Ist meistens ein schlechtes Zeichen!



Vielleicht, Spekulationen überlasse ich lieber den Marktanalysten. Möglicherweise braucht man ein Bauernopfer, weil das Abgleiten Bergwerks nicht aufzuhalten war. Das weiß aber nur der, der die Firmenbücher kennt :-/

Da ist noch etwas, was mir auf der Zunge brennt: Hat es einen Grund, warum ein Bergwerk Mercury mit dem Steuersatz Ritchey Pro oder WCS verunstaltet wird? Funktioniert die Zusammenarbeit mit ACROS nicht mehr? 

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, daß wir hier schon einmal diskutierten, was denn nun an ein Bergwerk besser paßt und was nicht. 

Ah, und noch etwas: Hat sich an den neuen Bergwerk-Mercury Rahmen für 2006 etwas im Vergleich zum Modelljahr 2004 verändert? Vielen Dank für die Informationen im voraus.


----------

